# "BLUE" Green Tree Frog



## KWKW (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok well i was looking through Michael Cermak's site and noticed on hes publishing page that he had writen about the "BLUE" Green Tree Frog and taken pics but it was eaten shortly after. 

so my question is does anyone own any of these or has anyone seen any elsewhere? 

and michael i would love to see more pics if you have any.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 31, 2010)

I read that article as well, good read.

There are several tones of green tree frogs, that blue is just at one extreme. They all actually possess the ability to change their tones slightly.


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 31, 2010)

My daughter has one - will see if I can get a photo or two....


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 31, 2010)

*photo as promised*




AS promised here is a photo of her male 'blue' green tree frog and his girlfriend -


----------



## 1issie (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome blue green tree frog!!!!!,im sure ive seen a photo of one.


----------



## najanaja (Aug 31, 2010)

I live near Tamborine in the Hinterland of the Gold Coast.
I have come across ''Blue'' Green Tree Frogs quite a few times here
The last one i saw was the size of a small football (it was huge)
So i thought it must be a different species..
But the reptile vet i use here says that he regulrely sees Blues in his work
And quite a few huge ones..
Next one i come across i will make sure i get a few happy snaps for you.


----------



## KWKW (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes that is a normal light blue colour but the one on michaels page is
extreme blue.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 31, 2010)

that blue one is awesome!
now i want a blue one too!!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 31, 2010)

very cute ian_davo


----------



## cheddah (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice frog, i never knew blue ones existed.


----------



## KWKW (Sep 2, 2010)

so has anyone else seen the darker blue ones?


----------



## shaye (Sep 2, 2010)

That's cool


----------



## TassieHerper (Sep 2, 2010)

guess as with all herps there are extreme and slight colour morphs caused by either genetics or climate change. Here in Tasmania we have lots of small micro climates around the place so colour morphs are quite common.

That pic of the two colours together ian_davo is stellar. It is a great contrast and a display of diversity.


----------



## KWKW (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes its a nice light blue in the pic you have there!

but regarding Michaels pic on hes publishing page 
thegreeneffect ? Publishing under magazine articles 
that one is amazing. 

its dark blue. have a look!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 2, 2010)

This is the one your talking about? It almost looks like a disorder, as you can still see traces of green spots. Unless its a dodgey photoshop?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 2, 2010)

The blue one in the top picture is a shade of green really. They do it sometimes, they can get dark brown also.
The one in my pics is a freak, it happens when some reason the yellow dermal layer is absent (genetics). Blue overlaid with yellow produces green, their normal colour. If the yellow is not there, the frog appears blue.
The pic in the magazine is not a bodged photoshop job, just poor colour reproduction in the printing process.

View attachment 162154
View attachment 162155


----------



## KWKW (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats what im after!!!

So anyone seen one like this????


----------



## KWKW (Sep 2, 2010)

Since that particular one is no longer with us! 

surely it cant be the only one out there! 

anymore info on where it was found bred?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, now that's what I call blue...Nice shot Waterrat!

Do you breed these little guys?


----------



## cheddah (Sep 2, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> The blue one in the top picture is a shade of green really. They do it sometimes, they can get dark brown also.
> The one in my pics is a freak, it happens when some reason the yellow dermal layer is absent (genetics). Blue overlaid with yellow produces green, their normal colour. If the yellow is not there, the frog appears blue.
> The pic in the magazine is not a bodged photoshop job, just poor colour reproduction in the printing process.


 
Thats interesting what you say re the blue overlaid with green. Wonder how it relates to albinos being yellow.


----------



## KWKW (Sep 2, 2010)

yes very interesting!!


----------



## cheddah (Sep 3, 2010)

Frogs really are fascinating


----------



## thals (Sep 3, 2010)

Gorgeous little guy! Then again I'm somewhat biased as I love the bright green guys just as much, how can you not, they are just gorgeous animals


----------



## FAY (Sep 3, 2010)

That is not a GTF that is a bluey green colour. It is obviously a different species of Tree Frog. I have a GTF that is 'bluey' in colour.


----------



## nazza (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't much at all about genetics and breeding but if you had a pair of blue ones like in the magazine would they breed blue?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you referring to the frog in my pics Fay?
If so, it is not a different species, it's a young male Green Tree Frog _Litoria caerulea_.
The specimen was captured in one of Townsville's suburbs in 1997. The blue colour is a result of a genetic disorder. Ironically, this blue gem was eaten by a larger, veracious _Litoria albogutata_. My colleague didn't know that albos are cannibalistic and put them both into one tank. That was the end of bluey - I was very lucky to get a series of photos the day before the "accident". That was the only blue frog I have ever seen.


----------



## FAY (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was referring to that.

OK, just looks like a different frog to me. Eyes seem higher up on the head.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 3, 2010)

I had heard about the different layers of blue and yellow making the green and that some were produced without the yellow but i have never seen one before, its incredable. Anyone who has these should find other who also have them and get a breeding project going. I'd pay good money for a frog like that!


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 3, 2010)

It almost looks like a white lipped tree frog (litoria Infrafrenata).


----------



## KWKW (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes so would a frog like this, cross bred to its young (ie het) produce blue babys thats what i wana know?


----------



## KWKW (Sep 6, 2010)

so are frogs the same as reptiles when it comes to breeding linages ie this colour albino ect


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think anyone tried it because no one had a pair of such frogs. It would depend on what caused the disruption of the yellow layer, it may or may not be genetic.


----------



## cheddah (Sep 6, 2010)

The albinos of L. aurea that ive been breeding. I couldnt source males. So have bred standard green males over the albino females, then progeny back to the albino femaless. Got a % of albinos. Albino to albino with these frogs produce 100% albino.

Would love to try a blue frog, i suspect its much like leucistics. I would very much suspect it would be passed on one way or another. May not be as straight forward as the albinos.

Leucistics (yellow with dark patches and black eyes) are popping up in nz, hoping to breed some in the near future..should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2010)

cheddah said:


> The albinos of L. aurea that ive been breeding. I couldnt source males. So have bred standard green males over the albino fems, then progeny back to albino fems. Got a % of albinos. Albino to albino with these frogs produce 100% albino.
> 
> Would love to try a blue frog, i suspect its much like leucistics. I would very much suspect it would be passed on one way or another. May not be as straight forward as the albinos.
> 
> Leucistics (yellow with dark patches and black eyes) are popping up in nz, hoping to breed some in the near future..should be interesting to say the least.



Pics of said albino frogs? never seen them before


----------



## cheddah (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/albino-frogs-pics-tadpole-frog-143244/

everyone was excited until i said they are in NZ lol


----------



## Morty83 (Oct 21, 2010)

*I think I found one!*

Hi,

I found this thread on google whilst searching for info about a frog I found on our property last week whilst mowing my mother in law's lawn. It looks like a young green tree frog but it is blue. It changes between being a light blue, almost aqua colour and a dark almost purple colour. Noone I have talked to has every seen anything like it around here. How rare is this? I have kept him around the house until I find out more about him. Very intrigued! Any info would be appreciated!:lol:


----------



## Morty83 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

I may have last week. Have beem searching the net for any info on "Bluey" as my son has called him and came across this thread. Check out my post and pics and let me know what you think!


----------



## zan777 (Oct 21, 2010)

Morty83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this thread on google whilst searching for info about a frog I found on our property last week whilst mowing my mother in law's lawn. It looks like a young green tree frog but it is blue. It changes between being a light blue, almost aqua colour and a dark almost purple colour. Noone I have talked to has every seen anything like it around here. How rare is this? I have kept him around the house until I find out more about him. Very intrigued! Any info would be appreciated!:lol:


 
awesome pics.. but i have to ask, what did u do to ur knuckles LOL


----------



## Morty83 (Oct 21, 2010)

zan777 said:


> awesome pics.. but i have to ask, what did u do to ur knuckles LOL



Ha ha looks a bit suspect doesn't it! Nothing exciting just red spray paint. Redoing a chest of drawers and got a bit messy! You should see my eldest!


----------



## giggle (Oct 21, 2010)

lol morty I bet you got a few offers for your frog already xD


----------



## Morty83 (Oct 22, 2010)

Actually no I haven't, frogs aren't that popular around here! They attract snakes! I am the only one who likes them. The go-to-girl for frog removal from toilets etc!


----------



## nazza (Oct 22, 2010)

That is beautiful Morty! And I think Giggle meant offers from people here on the forum.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah looks hot


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey 
So is anyone breeding the albinos or the blue tree frogs at the moment???
Anyone found a breeder?
cheers


----------



## cheddah (Jan 12, 2011)

are there albino frogs in Australia? if so what species?


----------



## baggsy (Feb 25, 2011)

*blue green tree frogs*



KWKW said:


> Ok well i was looking through Michael Cermak's site and noticed on hes publishing page that he had writen about the "BLUE" Green Tree Frog and taken pics but it was eaten shortly after.
> 
> so my question is does anyone own any of these or has anyone seen any elsewhere?
> 
> and michael i would love to see more pics if you have any.


 

i think i have two of these blue green tree frogs,and i will sell them at the right price


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 25, 2011)

Are they blue all the time? I have one that goes blue for prolonged periods of time I really must get a photo when he goes blue because its such an intense blue.


----------



## KWKW (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok Baggsy well post pics or inbox me pics as im after Real Blue not just changing blue. Im after blue like on 
michaels publishing page at thegreeneffect ? Publishing If there really the same il give you a price.

Baggsy look at post #15 is it like that?


----------



## wdmags (Feb 26, 2011)

*BLUE and green frog??? Found today in Jandowae QLD*

Don't know much about frogs, can anyone advise what this little guy is?


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 27, 2011)

wdmags said:


> Don't know much about frogs, can anyone advise what this little guy is?


 
What little guy?


----------



## KWKW (Mar 9, 2011)

a Green tree frog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 9, 2011)

There is no photo.


----------



## KWKW (Mar 9, 2011)

post #15


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah no I get you I thought wdmags tried to post a pic of their own. Can't imagine people missing the name of the thread so easily.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a blue one when I lived in SA.


----------



## LatinaCarrino6 (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome!


----------

